# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu Akınları Sırasındaki Pasinler Savaşı

## veli

savas.jpg
Bizans ve Gürcü kuvvetleri Pasinler çevresinde akınlarda bulunan Musa Yabgu'nun oğlu Hasan Bey komutasındaki Selçuklu birliklerini pusuya düşürdüler. Zap Suyu yöresindeki savaşta Hasan şehit oldu. (1047/8). Tuğrul Bey bu duruma çok üzüldü. Hasan'ın intikamını almak için İbrahim Yınal ve Kutalmış'ı görevlendirdi. İki komutan Erzurum'a doğru ilerlediler. Bizans, Gürcü ve Ermeniler'den oluşan düşmanı Pasinler Ovası'nda karşılayan Selçuklular büyük bir zafer kazandılar (1048). Gürcü Kralı Liparit esir alındı.Pasinler Savaşı düzenli Selçuklu ordularının Anadolu'da kazandığı ilk büyük savaş olması sebebiyle önemlidir. Daha önceki devrede mücadele vur kaç taktiği güden Türkmenler tarafından gerçekleştirilirken, bu savaşta Selçuklu hanedanına mensup kişilerin komutasındaki ordu kullanılmıştır. Nitekim Bizans yenilgiyi kabul ederek Selçuklu devletiyle barış anlaşması yapar. Bu barışa göre Bizans imparatoru, IX. yüzyılda yapılan ancak sonra yıkılan İstanbul'daki camiyi tamir etmeyi ve burada Tuğrul Bey adına hutbe okutmayı kabul eder. Ancak vergi vermeyi reddeder.Tuğrul Bey'in Anadolu Seferi: Vergi ödemeyi reddeden imparatorun Doğu Anadolu'ya ordu sevk etmesi üzerine Tuğrul Bey bizzat sefere çıkar (1054). Erciş, Bayburt, Kemah ve Erzincan ele geçirilir. 
Malazgirt'i kuşatan Tuğrul Bey, kışın yaklaşması üzerine ordusunu geri çekerek, Rey?e döner. Bu seferden sonra Anadolu'nun fethi için Çağrı Bey'in oğlu Yakutî görevlendirilir (1057). Yakutî Yakutî Sivas'ı alır ve Kayseri'ye kadar ilerler. Öte yandan Kars ve Ani kuşatılır. Dinar Bey'e bağlı birlikler de Malatya civarına inerler. Bu akınlar Alp Arslan zamanına kadar devam etmiştir.

----------

